# Shop fox lathe



## kingswarrior777 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys,
I know a lot of you guys like to talk about tools, so here is your chance to either tear it up or put it on a platform.

Have any of you used / seen the Shop Fox Lathes? Looking at the 16 x 43

Any Good?

I am currently useing a 1948 Craftsmen 9x30 so pretty much anything is an upgrade but the wife would like to not spend a thousand dollars.

Let the discussion begin!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

King,
That's a toughie. I don't know what the shop fox is selling for, but it seems like I have heard both good and bad. A local store that sells SF told me they are made by grizzly. I have never used one. They look a little rough around the edges. Not sure on the longevity or how well the tech assistance works. I have a number of jet machines and have had very good service out of them. On a couple of occasions when I have had a question or broke something that wasn't their fault, they were very nice to deal with and sent me the parts at no charge. If you don't want to spend the money for a new lathe, I would keep my eyes and ears open for a good used one. They do pop up occasionally, but you have to be quick to act. Watch craigslist and local papers for estate sales and the like. Check with the local turning club(s) if you have one in your area. A lot of guys have more than one lathe and will turn loose of one they aren't using if they know someone is looking. You might even try an add to the effect on craigslist.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

I have seen the Shop Fox W1623 bench lathe, and it seems to be a good value, reasonably well made for about $250. Not sure on the larger one....


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

I would NOT recommend it as they are JUNK.They only have a 3/4 hp,but it has NO power and wouldn't be any better that your craftman.If you can't swing for the Nova 1624 ,thats on sale right now for about 900.00 then you may want to check out the Jet 1220 for about 450.00 a lot of folks have them and seem to like em.In the case of the fox shop,it has a good price,but is one of those deals where you get what you pay for.I see used ones on sale on craigs list an folks are tryin to unload them for around a 100 bucks.Good luck on what you decide on.
Ken


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a Jet 16/42 1.5 hp VS which was and upgrade from a Craftsman 12/36. I paid $1400 for it and it's been worth every penny so far.

Vince


----------



## kingswarrior777 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Responce to Woodsman*

Woodsman...

Just to let you know this is the 16 x 43 lathe that I was looking at. It is 2 HP which from what I can tell is one of the more powerful lathes out there.

Here are the stats...

* Digital tachometer
* Swivel Head
* Cast iron legs
* Includes: 6" faceplate, MT#2 spur center, MT#2 live center, tool rest w/ swivel arm base
* Motor: 2 HP, 110V, single-phase
* Swing over bed: 16"
* Distance between centers: 43"
* Heavy-duty, precision ground cast iron bed and cast iron legs ensure stability and minimal vibration
* 1" x 8 TPI RH headstock spindle
* Spindle tachometer with digital readout
* MT#2 spindle & tailstock tapers
* Spindle bore: 3/8"
* Standard tool rest extension
* 10 speeds: 600 - 2400 RPM
* Quick lock/release levers for tailstock & headstock
* 0°, 60°, 90°, 120° and 180° headstock rotation
* Overall dimensions: 76-1/2"L x 19"W x 48-3/4"H
* Approximate shipping weight: 294 lbs.

For 499 it seems pretty hard to beat! 

If you know somone selling one of these for 100.00 let me know!

If anyone has used one I would really value your input.


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

I have seen this lathe and believe it is the Grizzly in different color.
We have member who had the Grizzly version of this lathe. He had major bearing and motor problem with it and replaced with excellent service from Grizzly. The problem came back the month after warranty expired. He is not going to have it fixed. It came with only 1 year warranty ( I could be wrong); that is not much confident from the manufacturer on their products. Of course one unit can't represent the whole line.
600 minimum rpm on a 16" swing lathe is too fast and dangerous.
2 HP with 110 V 15 amp single phase is impossible. 

There are not much choices in this price range for a 16" lathe. I think you will be happier with a Nova 1624; the price is higher and it doesn't even come with variable speed.


----------

